

Ask HN: Startup Living NYC - jasonspalace

Startup Living NYC<p>I just made it to the city with everything I own and version one of my product SureDone - I've got some resources including http://www.linkedlistnyc.org , http://www.generalassemb.ly , http://startupdigest.com/new-york-city/ , and http://wiki.coworking.info/w/page/16583629/CoworkingNewYorkCity  to keep one busy for time to come.<p>I'm looking for startup centric living resources like startup housing or targeted  communities. Low rent options to give time for new resident me to establish a home. Cheap safe places to sleep in the city at night would be of most help.<p>I came here to make friends, win peers, trade labor, and build internet business, win or die...<p>Any help is greatly appreciated.
======
nateberkopec
Someone was trying to start a "targeted community" for startups a while ago on
Kickstarter or something, but I think it fell through. I can't think of any
existing ones currently. Most startups are centered along Broadway from 14th
st to about 30th st, and within a block or two of that east or west, but don't
be fooled into thinking you need to live in that neighborhood as well. I'm out
in Bushwick, and it still only takes me about 25 minutes to get to Union
Square.

Low rent - in general, aim for something off the L train from Graham Ave to
Jefferson Street, or on the Q/any of the other express trains in south
Brooklyn. Get a roommate. ASAP. Living alone is another 300-500 per month at
least. You can get a room in the 20-30 minute commute range in Brooklyn for
maybe $600-800 a month, plus your share of utilities. I've seen people get
these prices in Manhattan as well but its harder to find - check Kip's Bay
area or Upper East Side from 80th-100th streets.

~~~
jasonspalace
Thanks big help! If you know anyone needing roommate ASAP my email is my
username at gmail.com . Strategically I'm thinking storage unit in the city,
gym membership keeps me fit and clean each day, and bed at night just to
sleep. I know PHP MYSQL JQUERY HTML CSS UBUNTU SERVER and more full stack I
can trade for any help getting established here.

~~~
nateberkopec
If you're looking to be frugal and think you need a storage unit and a gym
membership, you're doing it wrong.

Also, eating out in NYC will kill your wallet. Hope there's a kitchen next to
that bed.

~~~
jasonspalace
I'm only thinking storage @ 50 per month access to my things without a place
ASAP, gym gets me shower and even locker/ laundry service for extra 60 per
month. 5 dollar sub per day no more at first. With no network yet I'm hoping
for luck finding a place.

------
Mz
FWIW, I tried to search HN for resources because it seems to me this type
question (or something similar) has come up before (but with no real support
from what I found: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849930> ). I did find
this article in the process and thought I would pass it along:

[http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2009/12/21/new-york-startup-
mo...](http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2009/12/21/new-york-startup-movement/)

And the discussion that went with it, for whatever it's worth:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1008080>

I know that's thin. I am only posting it because you seem to not be getting
much response. Otherwise, I wouldn't waste your time.

Best of luck.

